# Do CRS eat green hair algae?



## 2jackedLUNGS (Mar 11, 2009)

I know Amano shrimp are the best algae eaters but I decided to go with CRS because they look so much better and my LFS was out of Amanos. But will CRS eat the green hair algae that is growing on some of my plants? I was also thinking of using a syringe and squirting Hydrogen Peroxide on the big clumps of green algae in my tank. Will that harm the CRS at all?


----------



## suaojan (Feb 12, 2008)

CRS will eat green hair algae when they are starving. However you'll need much more CRS than Amano shrimps to eat the same mount of algae because CRS is much smaller than Amano. H2O2 may not kill the shrimps but you need to be careful not to overdose. However, in my experience, H2O2 can't solve green hair algae problem. You may try add Seachem Purigen to your filter, reduce your bio-load and block any sunlight to your tank.


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

Spot treat with Excel works good too. Just turn off everything that moves water, spot treat, wait for about 15 to 20 minutes and then turn everything back on. In a day or two, it should all be dieing.
Joe


----------



## Tameyourself (Oct 16, 2008)

How do you spot treat?


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

I spot treat with a meat injector, I don't know exactly what it is called, but what you use to inject juices into a roast, etc. I removed the needle and slipped on a long straight tube with a piece a air line, (I think 1/4 inch) which stays on pretty good, and then put in a small piece of air line in the other end to make it a smaller exit whole. Then just push it down where you want it and give it a push on the suringe.
Works good.
You can also use the little eye drop thingy that comes with some water test kits but just remove your hand from the tank slowly. Excel settles downward. 
Joe


----------

